# Shop/Group Rides in Raleigh NC and Greenville SC Areas



## cazdrvr (Oct 11, 2005)

Doing some traveling for work this spring and summer, mainly based in Raleigh NC. I also have family in Spartanburg/Greenville SC. Looking for some names of shops or groups supporting rides in the two areas. Also, shops that might be a ble to rent a quality road bike for said rides if I am not able to bring my bike too often. Road savvy shops that could also provide some ride routes if no organized rides. Thanks in advance!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

All these shops in Raleigh/Durham have regular rides.
http://www.thespincycle.com/
http://cyclingspokenhere.com/index.cfm
http://thebicyclechain.com/index.cfm


----------



## cazdrvr (Oct 11, 2005)

Excellent! I'll check them out. Any insight if any one would be able to rent a bike if I brought my gear and pedals? Also, which shop rides would be best for a "B" group rider?


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

cazdrvr said:


> Excellent! I'll check them out. Any insight if any one would be able to rent a bike if I brought my gear and pedals? Also, which shop rides would be best for a "B" group rider?


I have no experience with the Bicycle Chain. CSH and Spin Cycle both have good rides for "B" paced rides. I'm pretty sure the Spin Cycle rents road bikes (I asked one time and I believe I was told they rent Serottas), I'm not sure about CSH.


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

The Trek Store on Durant has a few rides. They are kind of affiliated with the Raleigh Gyros, which has rides at all different speeds. The Gyros have a mail list full of ride info and a pile of cue sheets on the web site. The NCBC has a pile of cue sheets too.

http://www.trekraleigh.com/
http://www.raleighgyros.com/

North Raleigh is a great place to ride!


----------



## logansites (Jan 4, 2007)

I live in North Raleigh. Send me a message some time and we'll go on a ride. I only have a fixed gear bike so you can use me as a recovery day.

Logan


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Shops w/ ride: Great Escape (g'ville and s'brug)
Carolina Tri (gville)
Sunshine Cycles (gville)

Greenville Spinners bike club - Tuesday night rides, 6:00 "Donaldson Center"
Spartanburg Freewheelers club


----------



## cazdrvr (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the responses! So far, rented a bike out of Spincycle in Raleigh and joined some folks for a ride yesterday. Good folks and good riding.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Check these web sites for organized routes and cue sheets for rides in the Triangle:

www.ncbikeclub.org
www.tarwheels.org
www.raleighgyros.com

My inlaws live in Greenville, SC, and I ride there several times a year. As mentioned, Donaldson Center is a good place to get some training miles in. It's an industrial park with a loop that about 7 miles and little traffic.

Check www.greenvillespinners.org for more routes. 

The Sticky Bun ride up to Saluda, NC, just over the state line is a local favorite. Make sure you stop at the local bakery for a sticky bun and coffee at the halfway point, and it's mostly downhill on the return. Another good route in Greenville is taking Altamont Drive over the top of Paris Mtn. It's a killer climb, about 4 miles with some very steep sections. Be careful on the descent or you'll end up in someone's windshield. Another route that is supposed to be great is the climb to Caesar's Head, but I haven't ridden that yet.


----------

